# Help find me a grinder



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm after a burr grinder, ideally doserless as it's only really me that drinks coffee and I only drink 3 cups a day max from my home set-up.

I'd go with something like the MC2 from Happy Donkey http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0866-iberital-mc2-auto.html but I just think it looks too big and ugly. The price is good however.

The Gaggia MDF looks nice, but it's a doser machine and just means more waste and mess imo. I'd rather be grinding straight in to my portafilter.

What else is out there on a budget that is decent and compliments the looks of the Gaggia Classic? I don't mind hanging around for nice used example.

Thanks


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

I may be of help here im currently in a middle of a bout of upgradeitus and hopefully this will be cured this coming weekend and therefore will have a Rancilio Rocky doserless grinder as seen here http://www.gio-espresso.co.uk/products.php?product=Rancilio-Rocky-Doserless-Coffee-Grinder.It is in pretty much new condition as i say i wont know for definate till the weekend.


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for the bad link http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/112/rancilio-rocky-non-doser-coffee-grinder-try this but this is in no way an advert for My Espresso if you search the forums the reviews for My Espresso are not favorable.


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

That sounds good. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Barring that if you fancy an unused yello as also i1 then get in touch...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate auto correct should read ascaso i1


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, I would be interested in either of these depending on the price, obviously Franks got in there first though

Olly


----------



## redricks (Jul 8, 2012)

Will let you know as soon as I do Franks.


----------

